# help me identify this guitar please



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Hi folks

I would love to know the make and model of this acoustic guitar..

much appreciated.

G.

[video=youtube;n_UfC0tX4aE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_UfC0tX4aE[/video]


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

looks like a Larrivee, by the shape of the headstock and the inlay.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

thanks for the reply ...

The headstock in your picture does look like the one in the video BUT
I cant find a single picture of an Larrivee that has anything but the Larrivee word on the headstock.

Can you check again it the origin of the guitar in the picture you posted.

thanks
G.





knight_yyz said:


> looks like a Larrivee, by the shape of the headstock and the inlay.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I just googled square acoustic headstock, Martin & Co, have some headstocks that look just as "square" but they all have the Martin or Martin & Co. Then i saw the one I posted and it is a Larrivee. 

Google "Larrivee Headstock Inlay" and it will pop up. I can;t visit the page because it is blocked at work, but i can see the pic in the google image search


here's another that looks the same or similar









But you will notice the edge of the headstock is round, but also no logo....


It is possibly a Martin, he has had them make him a special guitar which comes up quite often if you search Sting's acoustic guitar.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

http://www.dreamguitars.com/sold-guitars/825-martin_000c_steve_miller_pegasus_1088824/

Here is a Martin Guitar, no logo and similar/same? design on the headstock. Hard to tell the video is not HD


----------



## YellowBrick (Mar 7, 2015)

That's a Martin torch inlay, there have been several variations but they've been doing it since 1902 or something. And since everybody is copying it that's hard to tell which guitar this is.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

After checking out body shapes, I think it is a Martin as well. I did a search to see what would come up. If you google Sting's acoustic guitar it shows he has a custom built Martin, which is now leading me to believe that is a martin in the video as well.


By the way, I was at work when I first saw this post and could not listen to the clip. I have to admit that is an amzing tone coming from that guitar. Wow


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

GTmaker, check out this British website. There are some higher quality photos of Sting playing the guitar and the last photo of him with it is particularly good:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ddle-New-York-film-sketch-Late-Late-Show.html


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Kenmac said:


> GTmaker, check out this British website. There are some higher quality photos of Sting playing the guitar and the last photo of him with it is particularly good:
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ddle-New-York-film-sketch-Late-Late-Show.html



thanks for that post ....I'm still looking for that guitar model and make...
lets try something different ...
maybe the case can offer a clue? I cant make it out but the case does have a logo tag.

maybe someone can identify it.

G.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm not an expert on Martin guitars, but after googling Martin guitar shapes I'm going with this as being a Martin 000, and after googling Martin Acoustic case, some have an oval metal emblem like the case in the picture.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Yeah Geno, about 99.9% it's a Martin, some form of 000 as knight^ says.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Martin has a Custom Shop so I am sure it comes from there


----------



## YellowBrick (Mar 7, 2015)

rollingdam said:


> Martin has a Custom Shop so I am sure it comes from there


This.

On a side note... Holy crap! Is that Sting for real? If another member did not mention him in this thread I couldn't have told. He looks like a NYC hobo!


----------

